
Show HN: Remotehh – Virtual hangouts for remote workers - nniroclax
https://remotehh.com/
======
nniroclax
Hey y'all. I've been working remotely for the last 7 years now and while I
love it, there are definitely some drawbacks to it — most notably, loneliness.
In past roles, I tried to get ahead of this by hosting remote happy hours
where a group of us just hang out and chat about non-work things.

I created this site last weekend to help others find similar groups. It is
still a work in progress, so let me know what you'd like to see in something
like this. I'm hoping to get a few groups set up soon.

